
Sweden Is Moving an Entire City - lando2319
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/05/kiruna-sweden-moving/483521/?utm_source=atltw&amp;single_page=true
======
rmason
One small thing really stood out for me. I live in the Northern US where its
cold 4-5 months out of the year. Sometimes 10-20 below zero Farenheit. I have
never, ever seen gloves nested inside gloves. Maybe its a Swedish thing but I
can only imagine how cold it must get there.

If they're building a new city I hope they learn from the Canadians and
connect the buildings with underground passageways.

~~~
hervature
From Canada here. I grew up somewhere where you see -40 degrees (where
Fahrenheit and Celsius meet) during the winter is not surprising. The purpose
for wearing two sets of gloves is not really for temperature reasons.

The first set is usually a mitt (no gaps between fingers). These are much
warmer than gloves because your fingers are together. However, mitts make
normal things nearly impossible like zipping up your jacket, tying your boots,
etc. So you wear much smaller gloves underneath that allow for the needed
dexterity but don't expose your skin to the outside when you take off the much
bigger mitts.

------
lostlogin
One of the advantages of all wooden buildings (as usually used in New Zealand)
is that they are relatively easily moved. It's not uncommon to see trucks
moving houses at night, or to see them jacked up ready to go. There wasn't
much to a 1900 Villa here - wooden framing, weather boards and a tin roof.
Here is a nice one. To put the cost in perspective, the floor alone would cost
at least half that to do now. [http://www.houseremoval.co.nz/buildings-for-
sale/yeoman_vill...](http://www.houseremoval.co.nz/buildings-for-
sale/yeoman_villa_5)

------
jondiggsit
So the mining company is paying for an entire new city... I'd love to see
something like this happen in America...

